# [3D Art] Dark Sun - Oasis



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 26, 2009)

> The world of Athas maybe dying...but some still fight against the end of life, refusing to let the waters of life be burned off by a sun gone mad!
> A thri-kreen druid performs a ritual that summons water back to the old oasis, as the larger moon and the sun hit a specific alignment...as he and his forebears have done for untold years...




Found neat way to get a semblance of the Sun of Athas into Vue, my fave 3D app, it's has been vexing me and forced me to use Mojoworld instead  until now to render the way the Sun of athas is mean tot look, or do a lot of post work in Photoshop 

[sblock="Dark Sun - Oasis"]






[/sblock]

[sblock="Dark Sun - Oasis, smaller verison for smaller monitors"]





[/sblock]

[sblock="Dark Sun - Oasis, cartooned version"]





[/sblock]


----------

